# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي الكمبيوتر والانترنت واجهزة الجيل الثالث >  >  الفرق بين .com و .net و .org

## sonstar

*بعضنا يري .com و .net و .org ولا يعرف الفرق بينهم واليكم ماهو الفرق بينهم

COM -----> الهيئات و الشركات التجارية.

net -----> شركة توصيل خدمات الشركات .

edu ------> المعاهد و الجامعات و المؤسسات التعليمية.

gov -------> الدوائر و المؤسسات الحكومية.

mil -------> الهيئات و المؤسسات العسكرية.

org ------> المنظمات و الهيئات الخاصة و المجانية.

int -------> المؤسسات الدولية كالـ"ناتو
*

----------


## ابو شهد

*كفيت وفيت ياهندسة لك الشكر
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو شهد
					

كفيت وفيت ياهندسة لك الشكر



 
ابوشهد مرورك الكريم عطر البوست واشاع ضياء وانقاء بمرورك العطر حتي فاحة منه رائحة البخور ... لك الشكر والتقدير
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى جدا

*مشكور يا هندسة ....
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابى جدا
					

مشكور يا هندسة ....



 اخي المريخابي جدا لك التحيه والتجل ومشمور علي المرور العطر
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*يديك العافيه يا هندسه علي هذا الوصف الدقيق
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة acba77
					

يديك العافيه يا هندسه علي هذا الوصف الدقيق



 لك التحيه اخي علي المرور العطر وربنا يكتب لك دوام الصحه والعافيه
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*مشكووووور 
والله ثقفتنا . 

*

----------


## جواندي

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة almothanna
					

مشكووووور 
والله ثقفتنا . 



 
اخي المثني مشكور علي مرورك العطر وان اهل للثقافه
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جواندي
					

مشكور
يعطيك العافيه



 
  نحن من ندين لك بالشكر علي مرورك الذي عطر هذا البوست
طيب الله ثراك واطال الله في عمرك
                        	*

----------


## nona

*مشكور على الثقافة المعلوماتية
                        	*

----------


## فارس البطانه

*يديك العافيه يا هندسه علي هذا الوصف الدقيق
:1 (9):
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*شكرا علي المعلومة
                        	*

----------


## ام ريتا

*مشكوووورر على المعلومة
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*يا هندسة عظم الله اجرك وزادك من فضله
                        	*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*عظم الله اجرك وزادك من فضله
                        	*

----------

